# Swordsmanship, Fencing, and Martial Arts



## ZainTheInsane (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a curious fellow, and like to learn, as I'm sure many around here do. So, I'm curious who has learned or participated in one of these three things? How does one go about learning swordsmanship? Where would one learn it? From a book, from a teacher? From seminars?

The same applies for fencing and martial arts, where could one go to learn them? Are books sufficient? Or would it be best to learn from a master of the art/skill?

I know for myself I'd love to find a place that is focused on passing on the skills and arts, rather than making money. I've encountered none of the former and plenty of the latter. 

And where could someone like myself or anyone for that matter learn from the Italian, Spanish, or German schools of swordsmanship (which is apparently more extensive than fencing...though they are considered the same thing in modern terms)?

How would anyone go about searching for such institutions?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd suggest you start with fencing, because (1) it's easier to find a coach, and (2) it will build your speed and agility, which is where to begin anyway. You are well-placed for fencing, at any rate: many colleges in the northeast have fencing teams, and several will have fencing clubs, which you could join without having to enrol in the college. The best-known program is at Cornell, which is, as far as I know, the only school in the U.S. that offers a master's degree in fencing. If you can get an appointment to talk with a fencing coach at one of these schools, he or she will be able to advise you about whom to study with and whom to avoid. _En garde!_


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 21, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I'm a curious fellow, and like to learn, as I'm sure many around here do. So, I'm curious who has learned or participated in one of these three things? How does one go about learning swordsmanship? Where would one learn it? From a book, from a teacher? From seminars?
> 
> The same applies for fencing and martial arts, where could one go to learn them? Are books sufficient? Or would it be best to learn from a master of the art/skill?
> 
> ...



I would suggest both with martial arts, books and in person. The book lays some good groundwork for understanding but getting one on one instruction is key. Being able to learn with another person prepares you physically, mentally and developes motor skills that you just can't get from a book alone. the instinct for recognizing when to use what you've learned and when not to can only be developed in the act of learning the moves with another human, not just from reading or watching a film.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 22, 2007)

Zane, when I was in college, there were all sorts of different clubs for all sorts of combat arts. I was literally, and I mean LITERALLY dragged to a Tae Kwon Do class by a friend who was worried about me. I have to say, I absolutely hated it, it was hard work, and I was sore for two days afterward, but I went back for the next class, and probably only missed one or two classes for the next 3 1/2 years. It took me 3 years to earn my black belt. It made a serious impact on my life, giving me back some of the self esteem that had been beaten out of me during my childhood. Everyone, especially my family, told me I would never be able to do anything like this. I was, by far, the largest woman in the club, but of the nearly 400 people that were in my shite belt class, I was one of 8 left in the end that recieve that coveted strip of black cotton with my name embroidered in Korean. 

I say, look at clubs and intermural sports teams around campus. My classes were absolutely free, the only money ever paid was for uniforms, and $30, twice a semester, for the exam, with that money being use to, among other things, pay the examiner and buy beer at the bar for the after-party. And we had a lot of non-students that were in our classes, our instructor welcomed everyone. Our school also had many other clubs, including fencing, boxing and other combat sports. Good luck


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2007)

Another source to check is Martial Art magazines - they often have directories to what is available in your area be it : kendo, fencing, kali silat etc.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sure not at all what you had in mind but still looks kinda fun. Minimal eye pokeage and no goofy masks. :shocked: Rumors of a more advanced Wii swordplay game continue to float. Other cool feature, appears BBW/SSBBW could play while seated. Something else entertaining you would probably be ill-advised to do irl, strip fencing! Always outside the box, this one, eh? Course I was forcibly ejected, but still... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5qog9JJcyN0


----------



## k1009 (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, try your local uni! Mine had a fencing club that was open to outsiders too. Anyhoo, fencing appears to be fun but there are like four swords whose names I couldn't remember and I look crap in white. In this case fencing is probably the easiest as most cities have unis and most unis have cheap athletic stuff. I'm not sure we even had fees for the lessons as they were meant to lure in new recruits. There were gear charges though, if I recall correctly. 

Didn't you post on bodybuilding? Do you want to be a secret agent man?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2007)

i combined all three into the beautiful style known as the swordsing arts. if you are patient i may yet teach you young grasshopper.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2007)

Depending on the martial art, it's advised that you take it from a instuctor with credentials and visual ability to either teach technique, apply, or both. If you have a strong background in martial arts, however, then learning from a book/DVD* is fine as long as you do the techniques well, and you have friends to train with if you wish to apply the techniques.

Without a teacher, you run the risk of not being corrected, and that might be dangerous for you depending on your goals. If it's just for fun and fitness, however, it still might be risky, but you can be more lenient I would say. Rhythmic kickboxing with a heavy bag for example: Just watch your technique, and joints.

If you haven't taken an extensive look at the styles you are interested in, then I would suggest going to wikipedia, and checking their sections on the arts. They're pretty good (There's also a wikimartialarts that just has a big list of them, other places have the same kind of portals as well), and all you have to start with is a popular style. As soon as you put it in, go to the bottom, and check the little portal they have with quick links, and categories of which the arts go in, because for self-defense it's advised to cover every fighting range (A), and it allows you to figure out information on curriculum so that you may decided if you like grappling, striking, non-contact sparring, full-contact sparring (This is advised as well), hybrid, et cetera (B).

If you have (Or you have an idea of what styles/ranges you want to take), search offline (Newspapers and phone books for example) and online for schools in your area. Most schools allow you to take introductory classes for free to get a feel for what you're doing, and how you like the scheme of things.

I might also suggest checking bullshido.org (Be weary though: A lot of them don't know much about traditional arts .... excuse me.... aren't fond) a little bit in the case that a certain school in your area might be laced with fraud, bullshido, and mcdojoisms. There's some aikijujutsu place in NY (I don't know what region) where the guy like tortures his students for example: Skip it if it's the one.

I can give you a some styles I can name off of my head just to give you an idea of some choices.

BJJ/GJJ, JJJ (Japanese Jujutsu), Bujinkan/Budo/Taijitsu/To Shin Do ("Unarmed ninja combat"; Ninjutsu is a misnomer), TKD , Karate (Try kyokushin/seidokaikan if you want to go hard; Goju Ryu is a mix of hard and soft if you like that as well), Hapkido, Aikido, Koppo, Judo, Capoeira, Kickboxing, Kung Fu, Kyukido, Kenjutsu, San Shou, Gaidojujtsu, Wrestling, Kempo (Or as bullshidoka call it "Ke?po" ), Shuai Chiao, Jeet Kune Do**, Savate, Sambo, Systema, Progressive Fighting Systems, and more! 

1/2 of the martial arts I listed have anywhere between 1-1000 different styles within them. Depending on that art, they can vary a lot (i.e. Praying Mantis Kung Fu is nothing like San Shou/Sanda Kung Fu or Choy Li Fut or Mi Zhong, Wing Chun...) 

*There's some sites online for some styles where you can get certified in them. The process by which you are graded is videos that are sent in, but that's again not advised unless you're desperate (Or can't get to a foreign country in the case of something like Gong Kwon Yusul for example: http://www.gongkwon.com), or have a great background.

**Jeet Kune Do is more of a philosophy than an actual art. You make of it what you want. There's Jeet Kune Do concepts (The philosophy led by Dan Inosanto), and then there's Jun Fan Kung Fu/JKD, and that's highly based off of the techniques Lee did himself (Of course, he said not to do that). They're both great, but there's always room for fraud in it, by drawing you in with ZOMG UR GUNNA BE LYKE BRUCE LEE, and so on. If you find a good school, then take it, but reading the Tao of JKD will help you regardless of what arts you decide to take.

Good luck.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I'm sure not at all what you had in mind but still looks kinda fun. Minimal eye pokeage and no goofy masks. :shocked: Rumors of a more advanced Wii swordplay game continue to float. Other cool feature, appears BBW/SSBBW could play while seated. Something else entertaining you would probably be ill-advised to do irl, strip fencing! Always outside the box, this one, eh? Course I was forcibly ejected, but still...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5qog9JJcyN0



now that just sounds cool! I have worked up quite a sweat kicking my husband's butt at boxing and tennis on the wii. We play tennis as if we're really playing with grunting and hard swings.


----------

